# When to enter your first show?



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash and I have been attending ringcraft classes for at least the past month. We've unfortunately missed the past three weeks, but are due to start up again tonight. However, how do you know you're ready to enter your first show? 

Cash is still very mouthy during our runs in ringcraft and will attempt to mouth my arm or the lead. The trainer has said not to run right now as I have to get him used to what is expected of him. I've bought a chain lead to try tonight in hopes it will deter him from the mouthing of the lead. 

I guess my question is would a judge overlook this kind of behaviour? Or would I be penalised for it? There are a couple of shows that I may well have been interested in but I'm unsure as to what is expected of us in our first show.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

How old is Cash again? I always think it's better to enter earlier rather than later, as judges will give puppies far more leniency for playing around and it's good to get them used to all the noise and busyness at shows. They're only puppies after all, and perfection isn't expected in a minor puppy or puppy class. Just have a go at an open show and see how he does!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Pezant said:


> How old is Cash again? I always think it's better to enter earlier rather than later, as judges will give puppies far more leniency for playing around and it's good to get them used to all the noise and busyness at shows. They're only puppies after all, and perfection isn't expected in a minor puppy or puppy class. Just have a go at an open show and see how he does!


He's just turned 9 months. I entered a fun dog show about a month ago and while it wasn't professional, the judge there did remark on how much more training we needed, although did say he thought we'd do well and that Cash would settle.

One of the shows I'm maybe considering entering as it seems likely to be fairly smallish is the Luton Canine Association open show in December in the AV Working class.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

At Wood Green Animal Shelter? It's a lovely venue - I was there just on Sunday, and the shows there are always very laid back and friendly. Go for it! Ten months will still be really young, and it won't hurt either of you if he plays you up a little. Better for a puppy to be exuberant and enjoying his day out than really nervous and shy about what's going on, after all.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Pezant said:


> At Wood Green Animal Shelter? It's a lovely venue - I was there just on Sunday, and the shows there are always very laid back and friendly. Go for it! Ten months will still be really young, and it won't hurt either of you if he plays you up a little. Better for a puppy to be exuberant and enjoying his day out than really nervous and shy about what's going on, after all.


Yes at Wood Green  It's only down the road from me and is an easy accessible and 'home turf' show to enter, so making me feel more comfortable in my surroundings too. The folk at Wood Green are always very friendly, and the Luton Canine Association seem very helpful too and have said I can come seek them out for any help I need on the day.

Just would prefer Cash to leave his lead alone! lol. He can really tug at it. I tried walking around the fun dog show class I entered but was told to speed up a bit to show Cash off at a better advantage, but that's when he starts the mouthing  Still, if I enter it gives us a good two months more or less to keep practicing!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes at Wood Green  It's only down the road from me and is an easy accessible and 'home turf' show to enter, so making me feel more comfortable in my surroundings too. The folk at Wood Green are always very friendly, and the Luton Canine Association seem very helpful too and have said I can come seek them out for any help I need on the day.
> 
> Just would prefer Cash to leave his lead alone! lol. He can really tug at it. I tried walking around the fun dog show class I entered but was told to speed up a bit to show Cash off at a better advantage, but that's when he starts the mouthing  Still, if I enter it gives us a good two months more or less to keep practicing!


Just go lol all puppies mouth the lead, Cian did lol Cian also is now in Junior dog and still acts like an ass going round the ring lol He enjoys his time there, and that to me is more important than having a perfect dog/puppy, they will hopefully be dong it for years plenty of time to be perfect.

I will say it depends on the judge about what they think is considered puppy behaviour some judge do believe the dogs should be perfect ( meh to them) and others like to see the character of the breed, our breed judges are more forgiving, all rounders tend not to be so, but that's their problem not yours, take peoples advise onboard, and do what works for you and Cash, and most of all have fun, as long as your having fun it will come together in time...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, my ringcraft trainer encouraged me to enter tonight too. She said that being a pup they're not expected to act with perfection and that I have nothing to lose. It was kind of funny how she asked me straight out tonight whether I'd entered any shows yet, without me even mentioning I was planning to lol. So it looks like I will be entering!! Eek!

Now.....just to lose some weight so I can run him better.....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, my ringcraft trainer encouraged me to enter tonight too. She said that being a pup they're not expected to act with perfection and that I have nothing to lose. It was kind of funny how she asked me straight out tonight whether I'd entered any shows yet, without me even mentioning I was planning to lol. So it looks like I will be entering!! Eek!
> 
> Now.....just to lose some weight so I can run him better.....


Go for it and what better incentive to lose weight  Go and enjoy trust me the show world is really not a world of slim fit people and being a puppy they tend not to move them much so you can build up your fitness levels


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I missed the deadline for the December show I wanted to enter  I was sure I had until the 2nd. Oh well, that will teach me to wait to the last minute.

Am now looking at Colchester & District Canine Society in December too? I'm a little confused about the difference between AV and A.V.N.S.C. classes. From the quick search I just did the A.V.N.S.C. classes are preferable if your breed doesn't have specified classes? So, as no Hovawarts are represented, would I be able to enter this class? Not sure how large they get either if all breeds can enter.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I missed the deadline for the December show I wanted to enter  I was sure I had until the 2nd. Oh well, that will teach me to wait to the last minute.
> 
> Am now looking at Colchester & District Canine Society in December too? I'm a little confused about the difference between AV and A.V.N.S.C. classes. From the quick search I just did the A.V.N.S.C. classes are preferable if your breed doesn't have specified classes? So, as no Hovawarts are represented, would I be able to enter this class? Not sure how large they get either if all breeds can enter.


What show is it and are you doing it on line?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Completely depends on the dog. Looking back now i shouldnt of started showing jax yet as he needs to mature and fill out, i started him not long after 6 months at local shows but took him to a champ show in october which was a big mistake. he is nearly 12 months and hasnt fully filled out just yet.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

When did the entries close for the show you wanted to go to? Some open shows may take a late entry if you are only a couple of days later then give the show secretary a ring sometimes they will take a late entry if you post it straight away.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I already contacted them and the guy said I was to late  

The other one is held on the 21st of this month in Colchester with a closing date of the 7th! So am maybe going to give that one a go instead.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Go for it!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I already contacted them and the guy said I was to late
> 
> The other one is held on the 21st of this month in Colchester with a closing date of the 7th! So am maybe going to give that one a go instead.


Go for it  Just go have fun and what will be will be...


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I already contacted them and the guy said I was to late
> 
> The other one is held on the 21st of this month in Colchester with a closing date of the 7th! So am maybe going to give that one a go instead.


I say go for it


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tomorrow's the big day!!  

Bought myself some new jeans and a new jumper, have got my plimsoll thingy's in the wash lol, and Cash has been spray shampooed and now smells entirely of Blueberry  

We have ran back and forwards so many times in the living room today trying to get him remaining on the floor/not mouthing etc. He moves nicely if he's allowed to hold the handle of his lead in his gob  have had a couple of mouthing instances and grabbing of my jumper etc, but I've tried being a little bit firmer with him and he did improve towards the end. We'll just have to see what tomorrow brings.

Wish me luck guys. I'm very nervous!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Best of luck! I'm sure you will both do great and just have fun


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Tomorrow's the big day!!
> 
> Bought myself some new jeans and a new jumper, have got my plimsoll thingy's in the wash lol, and Cash has been spray shampooed and now smells entirely of Blueberry
> 
> ...


Is it colchester by any chance?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> Is it colchester by any chance?


Yes it is


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes it is


Darn! Was going to go but couldn't get it off work  I'd love to meet a hovawart


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> He's just turned 9 months. I entered a fun dog show about a month ago and while it wasn't professional, the judge there did remark on how much more training we needed, although did say he thought we'd do well and that Cash would settle.
> 
> One of the shows I'm maybe considering entering as it seems likely to be fairly smallish is the Luton Canine Association open show in December in the AV Working class.





Dogloverlou said:


> I missed the deadline for the December show I wanted to enter  I was sure I had until the 2nd. Oh well, that will teach me to wait to the last minute.
> 
> Am now looking at Colchester & District Canine Society in December too? I'm a little confused about the difference between AV and A.V.N.S.C. classes. From the quick search I just did the A.V.N.S.C. classes are preferable if your breed doesn't have specified classes? So, as no Hovawarts are represented, would I be able to enter this class? Not sure how large they get either if all breeds can enter.


You're better off entering puppy shows if he's 9 months. I did a lot of ringcraft training at home, I clicker trained Bonnie to stand.


----------

